# I can now walk down a street without feeling like the whole world is staring at me!



## kimtsan (May 10, 2012)

So I was walking home after tutoring English and piano today, and then I was experiencing this newly found freedom that I have never experienced before. I was walking down the street, with cars and occasional people passing by me and I didn't feel like I was being stared at all.  I didn't feel like people were looking at me or this invisible force is like crushing me to the death. 

It's a wonderful feeling...I mean, being tense and anxious just walking down a street is painful. Most of the time I couldn't help it.

I hope this freedom lasts! Good luck to everyone who is coping. LET US COPE TOGETHER!!! 

May the Force be with you. Bwahahahahahahaha. 

Oh, and just a random question: 
R2D2 > C3PO. 
Agree or disagree? 

And another random comment: once my friend said R2D2 looks like a ricecooker. IT KIND OF DOES!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA I was laughing my head off. 

Anyway. ;D


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

disagree lol and that's wonderful. just put yourself in their perspective.. when you are in a car yeah you may look at people on the sidewalks but you pass them by so fast it would be hard to recognize someone even if it was an acquaintance. for me it helps to keep my head up and look to straight ignoring the cars


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

It's a wonderful thing that you're starting to see the world for what it really is. It's constantly flowing and changing and we are not being scrutinized by it like we sometimes think, we are simply a part of it.

I hope that your journey to recovery will be fueled by this experience.

And yes R2D2 is a baws.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

What did you do to get to this point?


----------



## kimtsan (May 10, 2012)

Oh right...I totally forgot to mention how, lol. I'd been reading this book called "Overcoming Social Anxiety and Shyness: a self-help guide using Cognitive Behavioral Techniques" by Gillian Butler. Just recognizing my problems and thought patterns helped A LOT. Somehow just knowing the way I enter this negative thought loop was what broke the thought-loop...


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats dude.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats! ahh, I wish I could be like that


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats! It is empowering when you find that you can do these things. Makes the world seem less scary and more friendly. And yes R2D2 > C3PO. Except for C3PO's dialogue with Han Solo, which is often hilarious.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

kimtsan said:


> Oh, and just a random question:
> R2D2 > C3PO.
> Agree or disagree?


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey thats pretty neat, I might want to check out that book. I remember my therapist telling me that in order to change I need to recognize my thought patters and feelings. Only then can you rationalize them and put them into perspective. Even now that im trying I have good days and bad. Good luck!


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so happy for you!

I had the exact same thing, now I don't care anymore and life is so much better! Cheers!


----------



## kimtsan (May 10, 2012)

exploreratheart said:


>


this is brilliant hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------

